# Pax Can Accidentally Rerate/Downrate You.



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Not sure about android users but as an iPhone user you can accidentally rerate/downrate your driver and it does EFFECT DRIVER'S RATING for sure and here is how.When I go to my gmail account as a rider to view my uber receipts and tap on the right bottom of the screen to zoom in, inevidently I'm giving a new rating to that specific ride/driver even if the ride was 2 weeks or 2 months ago.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

PAXs can do whatever they like. uber's policy :))


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Great news, the pax will change the 1 star to 5 stars!

Uber On!


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Part of the Pax bad rating to the Drivers is due to the lack of education from part of Uner to the riders.
Most riders do not know what the stars exactly mean


----------

